# Anyone How To Modify A 5hp Briggs Stratton



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*I HAVE MANCO GO CART AND I LOOKING FOR SPEED. I AM CAPABLE OF COMPLETE ASSEMBLY AND DISASSEMBLY.ANY INFO OR WHERE TO BUY HOW TO DO BOOKS WOULD HELP.DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE COMET TORQUE CONVERTER GIVES YOU MORE SPEED?:wave:*


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

You could maybe read this:
http://www.key-ideas.com/TC-Sprocket-Change.htm

I dont know what horsepower your at, but maybe a different engine is in order as they put some small engines on some of those.


----------



## bucket (Aug 28, 2008)

:wave:TownWrench, go to this site Bobs4cycle.com and check out the B&S forum. We run B&S 5hp flatties on our racing go-karts and we are currently developing between 15 & 18 hp on gas. And yes the Comet converter will give you more speed if set up right (gearing) Don B.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

all kinds of free and cheap mods also,mill the head,port and polish the intake and exhaust,do the 3hp flywheel changeover,open jet in carb,free flowing exhaust,air cleaner and so on,then theres aftermarket parts lots of go kart sites and also jr dragster stuff


----------



## bucket (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats all good and well if you know what your doing. Best bet is to buy Jimmys Glens book. Anybody that is going to modify a B&S 5 hp should have this book. His address and e-mail can be found on bobs4cycle site. Don B.


----------

